# Job processing in Saudi



## hhl103 (May 3, 2011)

Hi all,

I have applied for an assistant professorship job in one top university in Saudi 2months ago.

They just sent me an email notifying me that they will accept me, depending on my PhD candidacy. (actually I will get my degree at the end of this month.) I feel a bit strange because in the whole process they did not do any interview with me at all. They even said they will send my info (that I gve them including a photocopy of my passport and things like that, it should not be a scam as the guy I am keeping in touch with is a professor who has tons of publications) to the Saudi embassy in my home country and will make a working visa for me... Once those formalities are done, then they will issue me a formal job offer.

I am wondering if it is normal for any company/school in Saudi to accept a candidate without any phone interview and anything like that. 

Thanks for any advice.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

I dont know, but would be worrying that they will just accept anyone willing to come....


----------



## gerrit (Jul 15, 2008)

Regardless of Saudi or ANY country in the world: I never heard of any bona fide employer who will just take on board anyone without any interview, conversation or test to see if you fit the description of what they're looking for (sole exceptions being if the employer already knew the candidate personally through friends or family, which in your case is clearly not the case)

I'd find this very suspicious. Not because it is Saudi, I'd say the same thing ANYWHERE where someone would offer a stranger a job without the slightest conversation or interview. Even if just a phone interview or so, that can be reliable, but that should be the minimum a reliable employer will do while recruiting. 

I don't want to be pessimistic but I see two options:
a) there is a catch
b) it is a type of job that nobody else wants to do and thus they're totally desperate to find someone willing to do the job (and then I don't see why a qualified person with degree would want to accept that type of job)

If I were you: ask them why they are so confident in you, because you are flattered but also somewhat amazed that they didn't even want to do a phone interview. Their answer may make it clear if there is a catch or not.

Beware that upon arrival in Saudi your passport is taken and you can't leave without an exit visa. A mala fide employer can play very nasty tricks on you if they want. Be careful. But as said: even if this were not Saudi, I'd be very suspicious on job offers where people are recruited without any form of interview.


----------



## jrp928 (Jul 27, 2011)

I was recruited for an IT job there years ago, and only phone interviewed by the local agency. They are VERY keen on people with high qualifications, so not completely surprised by this sort of recruiting.
Are they offering a reallistic salary? Note that salary can depend on passport nationality - so called 'third world' people get much lower pay, because they will accept it. Ask about housing - provided, or allowance - ask for pics. Usual allowance is 3 months pay per year, and frequently that wont buy much, unless pay is very good. In a rented house (paid 6 mos in advance usually), the renter is repsonsible for EVERYTHING - all maintenance, even structural problems.
jrp


----------

